# This Bill Gates quote is laughable!



## Dlatu1983 (Jul 8, 2003)

"There are people who don't like capitalism, and people who don't like PCs. But there's no one who likes the PC who doesn't like Microsoft."   -Bill Gates


----------



## Veljo (Jul 8, 2003)

I've said it once, I'll say it again...Bill Gates is a total idiot. Talk about giving yourself a wrap. Thank god Steve isn't anything like him.


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Jul 8, 2003)

It's a shame that all that money's wasted on such a screaming dork.


----------



## Arden (Jul 9, 2003)

Developers, developers, developers, developers!

Oh wait, that's Balmer.  My bad...


----------



## symphonix (Jul 9, 2003)

"640k should be more than enough for anybody."

he he he ...


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 9, 2003)

More Bill Gates quotes:

"Be nice to nerds. Chances are you'll end up working for one."

" Who in their right mind would ever need more than 640k of RAM?"

"This antitrust thing will blow over."

M$ Related quotes:

http://www.attrition.org/quotes/msoft.html
http://mail.nl.linux.org/humorix/1999-06/msg00000.html

Here are some more general quotes, not all Bill Gates though:

http://www.angelfire.com/sd/amandascoffeeshoppe/stupid.html
http://www.tk421.net/essays/wit.shtml
http://www.sysprog.net/quotes.html
http://www.sysprog.net/quotpgmr.html


----------



## Lycander (Jul 9, 2003)

Ironic that he feels that way about PC users but at the same time Microsoft is now recognizing Linux as a thread to their server and desktop markets. Hell, even Darwin runs on PCs.


----------

